# Question on Kitty Development



## CloversAMommy (Apr 9, 2008)

It's me again. 
I had a question about my kittens. As you know our cat and my fiances brothers cat had kittens 1 day apart.. 
My kittens are 14 days old and theirs 15 days. 
Their kittens are walking around and climbing, while mine are barely stumbling. 
This is their cats second litter, so maybe her kittens are developing faster cause of that? Even a few of my kittens- that we had to put with her because my mommy cat had to be spayed due to pyometra- are walking around. Is my mommy maybe producing little or no milk... The vets said when they spayed her that her milk supply was low. 
My kitties are growing, they've almost doubled in size. They are alert. All but one have their eyes open. And they drink from their birth mommy alot and fall asleep (as if with full tummies). 
Am I just being dramatic about it all? or are my kittens developing slowly?
Or perhaps it is because this is my mommys first and last litter that she isn't producing super mommy milk like the other cat seems to be?

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Normally, a kitten's eyes are open by about 9 days. If you are in doubt about their milk intake, you can supplement with a formula. This article should give you some guidance:

http://maxshouse.com/kitten_care.htm

I wish you the best.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Another consideration is how large an area do the different litters have to move around in? Larger area, more movement and motor-skill development, whereas a smaller area will impede that development.


----------



## CloversAMommy (Apr 9, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> Another consideration is how large an area do the different litters have to move around in? Larger area, more movement and motor-skill development, whereas a smaller area will impede that development.


haha now that I think about it.. clover does lay right near them.. so they don't have to go far to get to her. Darn her raising lazy kittens  .


----------

